# The Black Screen Of Death Has Returned!!!



## Carroll A (Dec 6, 2004)

Well Guys I guess one step forward two steps back is live and well at Dish... I have a 510 and have the new software version P308 and I am happy to report that The Black Screen Of Death has returned since the software upgrade    When I heard the loud #$%^%$^% from my wife I knew something was not right... When flipping between channels all I get is nothing... I run the check switch and that fixes it for a couple of hours and then we are back to square one... I have tried rebooting the system and still the same thing... Has anybody else started having this problem again??? Just curious... Really Crazee now in northern IL... CC


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Carroll A said:


> Well Guys I guess one step forward two steps back is live and well at Dish... I have a 510 and have the new software version P308 and I am happy to report that The Black Screen Of Death has returned since the software upgrade    When I heard the loud #$%^%$^% from my wife I knew something was not right... When flipping between channels all I get is nothing... I run the check switch and that fixes it for a couple of hours and then we are back to square one... I have tried rebooting the system and still the same thing... Has anybody else started having this problem again??? Just curious... Really Crazee now in northern IL... CC


YUP... Me too. My VIP622 will "goto black" sometimes when I change channels. Power off, then back on fixes the problem. Is this only happening to a few?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Its happening to me as well today. Although a few times audio would show up after a channel change, but no picture. The picture comes to when going to the EPG for some reason.


----------



## FritzM (Feb 2, 2004)

Twice now,once Sunday, and again today (Tuesday). I've been rebooting, but maybe all it takes is a power off and on. Or unplugging and counting to 100. I'll try those next, reboot takes 10-15 minutes.

The ancient 7200 is rock stable though, no problems there. Gee, could it be because they quit updating its software???


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

It will take awhile for them to work out the software issues. We must be patient..


----------

